
How to Get America on the Mediterranean Diet - cageface
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/19/opinion/mediterranean-diet-nutrition-weight-loss.html
======
spraak
This article and so many others and so many studies miss the point. Eating a
diet of predominantly grains (or other complex carbohydrates i.e. starch) with
supplemental fruits and vegetables is what makes it healthy. Olive and fish
have their merits but aren't really that great for you. But whole grains,
fruits and vegetables are really good for you.

